# Prices!



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Thought this might be interesting (and helpful for others in your area). Sorry if this has been done before.

I just picked up 50lbs of chicken necks and 50lbs of chicken backs earlier today from Baldwin Feeds for 40cents/pound! Great deal, but that's the only parts they have (aside from ground). I'm still trying to find cheaper sources of meat because the meats here in supermarkets are generally super expensive. There's a meat store here that might be able to get me some meat for around $2/lb so I'm waiting to hear back from them. But other than that, everything is super pricey. Hopefully when the super walmart comes here later this year prices will be more reasonable but I'm not holding my breath. No co-ops here that I've found. So what are the prices like where you live?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What I just ordered:

Whole beef heart $.95 per pound
Pork riblets $1.09 per pound
Turkey necks $.79 per pound
Chicken quarters $.59 per pound
Whole tilapia $1.19 per pound


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I need to find a supplier with red meats, preferably one who ships? Anyone know of anything?

I found a supplier here in Austin, I'll be paying

.80/lb for chicken leg quarters
.35/lb for chicken backs (don't know if I'll be getting these, money better spent on meatier items)
.95/lb for turkey necks
2.65/lb for whole ducks
.60/lb chicken livers
.45/lb chicken necks (probably won't be getting unless I grind them up, they're wayyyyy too small for the big guys in the house)

Costco 
.80/lb whole fryers
2.18/lb pork spare ribs

H-E-B
1.00-1.80/lb for various boneless pork cuts
1.60/lb for beef liver

Fiesta
.62/lb whole fryers
Can't remember how much hearts are....but they're more expensive than chicken quarters.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Have you tried Texas Tripe All Meat Tripe Dog Food ? 

Try it, Roger is a good guy!





CavePaws said:


> I need to find a supplier with red meats, preferably one who ships? Anyone know of anything?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

pandaparade said:


> Have you tried Texas Tripe All Meat Tripe Dog Food ?
> 
> Try it, Roger is a good guy!


OMG. Thanks! His prices look reallllly good! I'm probably gonna order!!


----------



## grissom_mom (Sep 27, 2010)

Man I really need to start looking around, I haven't been feeding hardly any red meats and the prices just for the chicken we've been buying are WAY above this!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Glad I could help 


CavePaws said:


> OMG. Thanks! His prices look reallllly good! I'm probably gonna order!!


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Before I give you all heart attacks with these prices, most of these prices are from local farms. The animals are pastured/free range. The ones that aren't are the whole quail, duck pieces, turkey and beef hearts, chicken and turkey liver and beef kidney, all of which are bought from Hare-Today.

Having said that, this is what I pay.

Lamb, all kinds of cuts-$6/lb
Whole quail-$6.49/lb
Emu roast-$4.95/lb
Beef, all kinds of cuts-$4/lb
Whole rabbit-$3.95/lb
Duck pieces-$3.49/lb
Turkey pieces-$2.69/lb 
Whole chicken-$2.49/lb 

Lamb liver, heart and kidney-$4/lb
Turkey hearts-$2.49/lb
Chicken and turkey liver-$1.99/lb
Beef kidney-$1.84/lb
Beef heart-$1.59/lb


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Those are GREAT prices for grass fed. I feed grass fed most of the time as well and deal with these prices if not more.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Almost all Max's meat are from Creston Valley Meat. Some is grass fed, chicken is from the looks of those gizzards!
Ostrich trim $1.10
Beef trim $1.10
Chicken gizzards/head-necks/livers/feet [packed separately but a package] $.75
Beef organ mix $1.35
Whole still born lamb/kid $1.75
Rabbit heads $.65
Prices per pound!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I just picked up an order last week, here are the prices I pay...although they have gone up a bit lately.

Chicken Quarters .58/lb
Chicken Backs .40/lb
Turkey Necks .80/lb
Ground Beef w/ heart .96/lb
Pork Ribs 1.30/lb
Ground Turkey .85/lb
Ground Chicken .75/lb
Ground Pork 1.05/lb
Tripe .55/lb 

Organ Meat is usually around .80/lb 

I get everything from one supplier, minus the Tripe.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

pandaparade said:


> Have you tried Texas Tripe All Meat Tripe Dog Food ?
> 
> Try it, Roger is a good guy!



I 2nd this! There is a different supplier here in Houston that has slightly cheaper prices but the customer service sucks, and you really have no idea what you're getting until you pick it up.
But I called the number on the Texas Tripe website and the guy I talked to was really nice and helpful. I'll be placing an order with them this weekend for their delivery to Houston at the end of the month.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I buy my chicken backs at a local meat market for $ .39 per pound.

I just bought some pork kidney at an Asian market for $1.49 per pound.

A local grocery store has markdowns all the time. They will reduce the meat on the sell-by date. I bought a whole chicken today for $4 off--it was only $1.67 for 5.74 lbs. I get 20 oz. packages of ground turkey marked down to $ .69 when they take $2 off. I normally don't pay more than a few bucks for a large package of chicken thighs, drumsticks or leg quarters. I buy packages of pork and beef for under a dollar to a couple bucks. I bought 6 pounds of ground beef for $1.32 lb. I buy containers of chicken livers for $1.49. 

Another store had frozen 12 oz. bags of fish (whiting) for $1--normally $4.49 each, so I stocked up on those.

I have NO room in my freezer, but will have to somehow make room because several of those packages of ground turkey will hit the sell-by date tomorrow, and I plan on buying all of them that are marked down to $ .69. Gotta do what you gotta do to make this way of feeding affordable.... :smile:


----------



## martye (Mar 9, 2011)

I haven't ordered from Roger (Texas Tripe) yet but will be doing so soon.
We've been hitting all the local markets for whatever is on sale.
Yesterday my wife found leg quarters for $.99 a package, each package has 4 quarters.
Also found wings at the same price, in the mark-down section of one of the local stores.

Now I just need to find a freezer to store all this in. 
Marty


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I wish I can find a place with those prices here in Pennsylvania. Even NJ or NY. If anyone knows one please, let me know. I buy my chicken quarters at Wegman for 49 cents a pound bags with 10 lbs. I am also buy beef at Costco. I buy the whole piece for $1.99 a lb. I wish I can get a grass feed meat, but it in here I can not even buy it for my family.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

pandaparade said:


> Have you tried Texas Tripe All Meat Tripe Dog Food ?
> 
> Try it, Roger is a good guy!


You should tell him he's probably losing business by forcing people to register on the website before they're able to see ANY products or pricing...


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

jdatwood said:


> You should tell him he's probably losing business by forcing people to register on the website before they're able to see ANY products or pricing...


I'm not totally sure, but I think that might have to do with prices specific to your location. Because I called and asked if there were any shipping/delivery charges. I was told that as long as I put in my address and picked the "pick up in Conroe" option during checkout, then the prices I saw on the website were what I was paying (delivery included).

I registered with my email address and everything but I haven't gotten any spam...yet. I mean, I'm not totally ok with it, but I've gotten spam from ebay and other places that I've bought online from so, it seems unavoidable if you want to buy online.

I can give an idea about prices delivered to Houston if anyone wants them.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Yea he just made a new site. It was not like that before this so it might of just been the way the designer made it. If anyone wants to know, I can email you. Just PM me.

Here are some prices

Large Beef Leg Bones ( Huge!) $ 1.00
Beef Spleens 10lbs. $ 7.90
Beef Blend (organs included) 10lbs. $ 14.90
Beef or Buffalo Tripe 10lbs. $ 15.90
Venison 10lbs. $ 16.90
Chicken Livers 5lbs. $ 3.25
Chicken Backs 40lbs $ 15.40
Chicken Frames 55 lbs. free range $ 17.50
Chicken legs 40 lbs. $ 24.60
Pork Ribs 10lbs. for $ 10.00
Turkey necks 30lb. 31.80
Pork Liver (Whole) 10 lbs. $7.90 
Pork Neck Bones 30lbs. $23.70 
Pork hearts 30 lbs. $23.70 

That took forever haha. I had to keep going back and looking at the inventory.


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

pandaparade said:


> Chicken Frames 55 lbs. free range $ 17.50


Ok, newbie here. What exactly do they mean by chicken frames??? I'm assuming it's mostly bones, but what parts of the chicken?


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Here is a picture of chicken frames. http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_X1dCGGGy36s/TCcBpduOnyI/AAAAAAAAAAM/ogiO5qhMMyo/s1600/DSCF1368.JPG


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

OMG most of your guy's prices are so cheap! I really need to find a supplier in Manitoba. Besides the chicken necks&backs everything is ridiculously expensive so far. When Sobey's has their dollar days I can get pork shoulder for $1/lb. Canadian food is so damn expensive.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

KlaMarie said:


> There is a different supplier here in Houston that has slightly cheaper prices but the customer service sucks, and you really have no idea what you're getting until you pick it up.


I 2nd this :biggrin1:
However, the prices are decent if you can bear them/get your order through :smile:
Beef heart $0.85/lbs.
Pork heart $0.69/lbs.
Turkey necks $.54/lbs.
Goat 6 way $2.89/lbs.
(prices change weekly)


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I just bought 15 lbs. of ground turkey for $8.28! Today was the sell-by date so they took $2 off each pack. I got 12 20 oz. packages that would have cost $32.28. Talked to the meat guy too---he said it's only 5 days old when they mark down. Excited...even if it's just about meat LOL.  Ok, I'm DONE stocking up for a while.....


----------



## KlaMarie (Dec 30, 2010)

I just bought in bulk for the first time!!! I got:

Beef liver: .89/lb
Pork sirloin (bone-in): 1.05/lb
chicken thighs: .35/lb
turkey wings: .84/lb
tilapia (whole, gutted): 1.19/lb

So now I'm waiting for it to thaw, so I can package it.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I went today to a discount grocery store and found turkey ground rolls a pound each for $0.99. I bought all the 24 rolls that they had.:embarassed:


----------

